# 2013 Rome Libertine thoughts and impression



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Gear-
Boots: 2013 Rome Libertine
Bindings: 2013 Restricted ReFlex Cartel
Board : 2011 NS Evo 153


So after an endless search to find the right boots for my FAT, FLAT, totally archless feet, I went from Burton to Salomon to Vans and finally to Rome.
The Burton's were too narrow all the way around, the Salomons were to narrow across the ball of my foot and arch, however eventually they packed out. While they did, they became utterly worthless. Also, their liner-lacing system sucks and I learned to hate single Boa. The Vans Revere boots were next - AMAZING fit, super comfy hanging out in, truly awesome boots - but the arch was too narrow and too high and I could only manage 2 runs in them before giving up on them

Enter the Rome Libertines - these are the first boots I've ever put on my feet that felt comfortable out of the box - both in the store, at home, and most importantly, on the mountain. I went with all laces as I'd rather tie them once and know I'm good to go for the day.
The liner felt amazing - the padding goes on for days; above, below, all the way around your foot. It's like stuffing your foot into a pillow and having it conform to fit every curve and angle of your foot.
The boots have a nice flex to them - not too stiff, not too soft - considerably stiffer than the Burton Ozone's I had and the Salomons and probably on par with the Vans.
I matched these boots with a pair of Restricted Re:flex Cartels and they work together like they were made for each other. I've never been faster edge to edge and the kind of response and board feel is amazing. I found it significantly easier to land larger jumps comfortably and most importantly, there wasn't a single second during the day that I needed to adjust or take the boots off for any reason - I didn't even want to.
I would HIGHLY recommend these. Also, before buying, I contacted Rome with some questions and they responded quickly and even recommend the Libertines to me. I emailed them back thanking them for the help and they even responded saying they were glad I was happy, that if I ever needed anything to get in touch, and that if I wanted to give them my address I could expect some stickers in the mail.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Hey. Good review. Some helpful information here. Did you consider the Folsom? Would the Folsom have been too stiff for your tastes? I've heard some good things about Rome boots recently, but no one has them in store around here. What size were you trying in the other boots and what size did you end up with in the Libertine?

Also, in regard to the Vans Revere, how well did the Hybrid Boa work? Did it lock your heel in well? Does Rome lacing system lock your heel in well? You mentioned you have wide feet. Are your ankles wide as well?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

smerdyakov said:


> Hey. Good review. Some helpful information here. Did you consider the Folsom? Would the Folsom have been too stiff for your tastes? I've heard some good things about Rome boots recently, but no one has them in store around here. What size were you trying in the other boots and what size did you end up with in the Libertine?
> 
> Also, in regard to the Vans Revere, how well did the Hybrid Boa work? Did it lock your heel in well? Does Rome lacing system lock your heel in well? You mentioned you have wide feet. Are your ankles wide as well?


hey, Ill try to respond one step at a time. I hadn't considered the Folsom's to be honest - I emailed Rome's rider dept. to see what they would recommend as a wide boot for me, and their team rider replied that while they dont have a specific "wide" boot, the Libertine was their roomiest boot and had the most cushioning inside. I went to a local store and while they had other Rome boots, I tried on these Libertines and they were amazing right out of the box. Where I normally feel pressure immediately on my arch and across the ball of my foot, there was nothing but cushion.
I was trying boot sizes anywhere from 9.5 to 11 in different brands - 11 in Nike, 9.5 in my original Burtons, the Salomons and the Vans are both 10's. Ironically I had a little MORE toe room in the Vans but they were much too narrow for me around the arch.

In regards to the Vans, the hybrid boa is outstanding. Do the inside liner first and the velcro cuff. Then do the boa to bring your heel back a little further, and then lace the top half up for a little mor customized fit. I'd actually say they are a little stiffer and more supportive than the Libertines and I probably would've been equally happy with them.

The Rome's lock my heel in well also, but I think that has alot to do with the fact that they just fit so incredibly well. Rome also has what they call the "pureflex" lacing system which is similar to speed lace/boa , but after having all different lacing types, I'd rather just tie them and not worry about it.

I actually have pretty skinny ankles. My feet are wide and my arches are flat because for the last 10 years I've worn almost nothing but Sanuks, skate shoes and Uggs... none of which have arches or any real support.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the info. Super helpful.


----------

